# [SOLVED] Installing AirLink 101 wireless



## adriannepw (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got a nice AirLink101 AWLC4130 wireless G adapter that came with my new laptop. But after inserting the installation disc, the installation program popped up and showed the following error message:


Flash Object: E:\AutoPlay\Flash\AWLC4130_autorun.swf

Unable to display object: Macromedia Flash Player is not installed.


Ironically, I can't install the Adobe Flash Player without getting on the Internet. And I can't get on the Internet if I can't install the driver for the network card. Who ever wrote the installing software didn't quite think things through.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing AirLink 101 wireless*

Hi, have you checked the disc for a copy of Flash Player?
http://www.airlink101.com/helpdesk/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing AirLink 101 wireless*

Download Flash Player on another computer, save to CD or USB stick and then install it on your own computer.

Is this the same problem you had back in April? *http://www.gearhack.com/Forums/Disp...eless_Cardbus_Adapter_Installation_Workaround*


----------



## adriannepw (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Installing AirLink 101 wireless*

Thanks so much for helping me. It worked!! =)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Installing AirLink 101 wireless*

glad you have it sorted


----------

